# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές >  #8073 konkoul, Π. Φάληρο

## konkoul

Καλησπέρα,

Υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον για δύο 802.11a, wrap, cm9, πιάτα κλπ. links στην περιοχή. Θα ακολουθήσουν αποτελέσματα του scan από τη γνωστή ομάδα ... !!

----------


## acoul

Στο scan που ακολουθεί σημαιοφόρος στο panel: katsaros_m. Το scan έγινε με senao, 19dbi panel & kismet. 

AWMN APs
------------------



> 1: * -46 awmn-532-2561 00:11:6B:B0:93:74 infrastructure Channel:11
> 2: * -61 awmn-3019-1130 00:0B:6B:36:BD:9F infrastructure Channel:11
> 3: * -65 AWMN2198 PANTHER AP 00:09:5B:91:B4:A8 infrastructure Channel:1
> 4: * -66 awmn_532-AP 00:05:5D:EE:EF:B4 infrastructure Channel:11
> 5: * -70 awmn-2922 00:40:96:32:BF:56 infrastructure Channel:7
> 6: * -75 awmn-4266 00:09:5B:2F:80:BD infrastructure Channel:7
> 7: * -77 awmn-416-AP 00:02:6F:33:B9:B8 infrastructure Channel:9


AWMN Clients
----------------------



> 1: * -75 awmn-533 00:12:17F:17:F9 probe Channel:0
> 2: * -76 awmn-4266 00:15:6D:20:04:EB probe Channel:0
> 3: * -80 awmn-4266 00:80:C8:B2:94:94 probe Channel:0
> 4: * -83 awmn_4875_Fencer 00:11:95:51:2F:BE probe Channel:0

----------


## panoz

Αφενός εχετε βάλει σωστά συντεταγμένες στο wind? μου βγάζει αλλ'αντί άλλων..

Αφεταίρου, καλά ήρθατε Π.Φάληρο και όχι απλά ήρθατε αλλά ήρθατε και για scan και δεν είπατε μια κουβέντα!!  ::  τουλάχιστον να ανέβαινα ταράτσα με laptop να δούμε αν βλεπόμαστε, τόσο καιρό το συζητάω..  :: 

EDIT : κάνοντας πολύύύ zoom out κατάλαβα ότι το παιδί τελικά μενει στην μέση του περσικού κόλπου  ::  πως πιάνει τον pater από εκεί δεν ξέρω..  ::   ::

----------


## alasondro

Έχω link με την περιοχή εκεί με τον κόμβο harisma.
Εμένα με βλέπει όπως φαίνεται από το scan αν βλέπει και τον harisma
και είναι κάπου ανάμεσα μας θα μπορούσαμε να σπάσουμε το link.
Δυστυχώς έχει γίνει κάποιο λάθος στις συντεταγμένες και δεν μπορώ να ξέρω που ακριβώς είναι...

----------


## acoul

Έχει γίνει πράγματι λάθος στις συντεταγμένες. Το Wind από dialup 56k δεν τα πάει και τόσο καλά ... Ο εξοπλισμός έχει αγοραστεί και θα στηθούν άμεσα εκεί δύο 802.11a interfaces για να εξυπηρετηθεί η περιοχή. Δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχουν σχέδια για περισσότερα interfaces αλλά στην πορεία μπορούν να "σπάσουν" τα υπάρχοντα για την καλύτερη δρομολόγηση του δικτύου.

Προς το παρών ο κόμβος βρίσκεται σε αναζήτηση των δύο απέναντι άκρων για τα 802.11a BBs.

----------


## antony++

Υπάρχει περίπτωση να βλέπετε #7032;  ::

----------


## acoul

Ο κόμβος δουλεύει με pyramid-ozonet σαν πελάτης στον john70. Η υποδομή τώρα είναι 1 x wrap, 1 x senao και 1 x andrew grid η οποία άμεσα θα αναβαθμιστεί σε 2 x cm9 και 2 grid για 802.11a. Ο κόμβος είναι προς αναζήτηση 2 x BackBone link.

----------


## acoul

ο εξοπλισμός για το backbone είναι έτοιμος και το πρώτο BB θα βγει με verano. Στον κόμβο λειτουργεί μια μικρή omni με essid awmn-konkoul στο κανάλι 2. το pyramid-ozonet δουλεύει αδιάλειπτα και απροβλημάτιστα σαν σκυλί !!

----------


## Pater_Familias

> ο εξοπλισμός για το backbone είναι έτοιμος και το πρώτο BB θα βγει με verano. Στον κόμβο λειτουργεί μια μικρή omni με essid awmn-konkoul στο κανάλι 2. το pyramid-ozonet δουλεύει αδιάλειπτα και απροβλημάτιστα σαν σκυλί !!


Υπάρχει και ο kok 3804 που έχει δύο If και ψάχνεται. Δεν είναι συνδεμένος προσωρινά, αλλά κανονίζουμε λινκ σε 2 εβδομάδες με μελοντικό μου bb.

----------


## acoul

από τις φωτογραφίες του κόμβου του δεν φαίνεται να υπάρχει οπτική επαφή ...

----------


## costas43gr

Τελικα αυτος ο κομβος λειτουργει κανονικα γιατι δεν βλεπω ουτε c-class στο wind (ουτε καν αιτηση) αλλα και 3 λινκ συναμα σε αυτο.
Δεν κανει δρομολογιση awmn αυτος ο κομβος .  ::  
Σε scan που εκανα σημερα με πιατο σε a ''επιασα'' το link awmn-2561-8073 με σημα -73 στους 5500 , δ.λ.δ. εχει βγει και λινκ με Στεφανο αλλα ουτε κι αυτο ειναι στο wind.  ::

----------


## acoul

υπομονή ... τρέχουμε !! σήμερα είμαστε στο soleo !! βοήθεια στο τρέξιμο ευπρόσδεκτη  ::

----------


## costas43gr

Αλεξανδρε ωραια ολα αυτα, αλλα αν ειναι κομβοι του τυπου kain#4299, ειναι κριμα το τρεξιμο και ο εξοπλισμος.  ::

----------


## acoul

> Αλεξανδρε ωραια ολα αυτα, αλλα αν ειναι κομβοι του τυπου kain#4299, ειναι κριμα το τρεξιμο και ο εξοπλισμος.


είναι κόμβοι τύπου ttel, metalab κλπ.

----------


## panoz

Κανένα πρόσφατο scan κάνατε? πιάνετε τον chris5168?

----------


## mbjp

Αλέξανδρε τουλάχιστον μια ματιά στις συχνοτητες των υπολοίπων links της περιοχής, γιατί το 2277-7032 που παίζει εδώ και καιρό στους 5500 είναι στην ίδια ευθεία με το 2561-8073 που βάλατε πάλι στους 5500..Εδω σας πιανω με -76  ::  

επισης στους 5500 σε αυτη τη περιοχη επιασα και ενα ESSID "DHL" με -79 οποτε εχετε το νου σας σε περιπτωση θορυβου

Εμεις γυρισαμε στους 5660

----------


## acoul

έπεσε ξενύχτι για να βγει ο κόμβος, που βγήκε τελικά, οπότε μείναμε από μπαταρία για τα περαιτέρω ... θα τα φτιάξουμε όλα σιγά σιγά, ειδικά τώρα που έπιασαν και τα κρύα και οι ταράτσες δεν λένε ... Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στον Παναγιώτη sw1jra για την πολύτιμη βοήθειά του και φυσικά τους Γιάννη jkond και Στέφανο για την υλοποίηση του πρώτου link του κόμβου !! Θα υπάρξουν από αύριο σχετικές φωτογραφίες ... !!

----------


## Pater_Familias

> Αλέξανδρε τουλάχιστον μια ματιά στις συχνοτητες των υπολοίπων links της περιοχής, γιατί το 2277-7032 που παίζει εδώ και καιρό στους 5500 είναι στην ίδια ευθεία με το 2561-8073 που βάλατε πάλι στους 5500..Εδω σας πιανω με -76  
> 
> επισης στους 5500 σε αυτη τη περιοχη επιασα και ενα ESSID "DHL" με -79 οποτε εχετε το νου σας σε περιπτωση θορυβου
> 
> Εμεις γυρισαμε στους 5660


Που να δείς που έπιανα και έναν "mitsara"!!!! στα 5300

----------


## acoul

Φωτογραφίες από το στήσιμο του κόμβου εδώ: Internet, Wireless. Ανανεώθηκε το WiND με το BB link με stefanos και μπήκε πανοραμική φωτογραφία με τη θέα από την ταράτσα του κόμβου εδώ: Internet, Wireless



BGP is operational:


```
 1. soekris-katsaros.ozonet.awmn      0.0%    25    0.3   0.6   0.3   1.9   0.4
 2. gw-ozonet.katsaros.awmn           0.0%    25    2.0   1.6   1.1   3.5   0.6
 3. wrap-3.katsaros.awmn              0.0%    25    1.9   2.6   1.3   5.6   1.0
 4. 10.17.122.161                     0.0%    25    2.6   4.3   2.0  17.7   3.4
 5. gw-top.metalab.awmn               0.0%    24    3.3   5.6   2.2  16.6   3.5
 6. 10.2.33.16                        0.0%    24    5.4   6.6   3.4  22.8   4.2
 7. gw-anka.metalab.awmn              0.0%    24    6.4   9.3   3.3  26.4   6.5
 8. gw-jkond.anka.awmn                0.0%    24   12.1  12.4   3.8  27.1   5.4
 9. gw-jkond.stefanos.awmn            0.0%    24   19.0  11.6   4.3  22.5   6.0
10. 10.40.188.5                       0.0%    24    6.4  16.7   4.7  72.0  15.2
```

----------


## panoz

απ'ότι είδα στην πανοραμική πρέπει να έχουμε πάρα πολύ καλή οπτική.. αν ενδιαφέρεστε υπάρχει i/f..

πείτε στον soleo να φτιάξει το elevation στο wind γιατί το link πάει στο χώμα  ::

----------


## acoul

Το AP δουλεύει; θα γίνει ένα φρέσκο 360 μοίρες scan με το που θα πάμε να αλφαδιάσουμε το link konkoul <--> soleo το οποίο θα σπάσουμε προς pater ... λίγο υπομονή και όλα τα καλά θα βγουν !!  ::

----------


## panoz

φαντάζομαι δουλεύει  ::  

αν είχε λίγο μεγαλύτερη ανάλυση η φωτό, μπορεί και να έβλεπα τον ιστό  ::

----------


## freenet

```
E:\Documents and Settings\freenet>tracert 10.40.188.5

Tracing route to 10.40.188.5 over a maximum of 30 hops

  1     5 ms     1 ms     1 ms  wrap.freenet.awmn [10.26.137.1]
  2     1 ms     1 ms     2 ms  routerpc.freenet.awmn [10.26.137.3]
  3     2 ms     3 ms     1 ms  gw-godim.ymdim.awmn [10.46.76.33]
  4     3 ms     3 ms     3 ms  gw-ymdim.dimitris.awmn [10.23.26.45]
  5    28 ms     6 ms     3 ms  gw-dimitris.philip633.awmn [10.17.121.57]
  6     4 ms     4 ms     5 ms  gw-philip633.mary.awmn [10.17.121.108]
  7     7 ms    14 ms     3 ms  gw-mary.jkond.awmn [10.83.251.249]
  8    20 ms     5 ms     4 ms  gw-jkond.stefanos.awmn [10.40.178.97]
  9     5 ms     6 ms     4 ms  10.40.188.5

Trace complete.
```

Συγχαρητήρια Αλέξανδρε,κάνεις μερακλίδικη δουλειά!!!!
Είδα στο wind οτι εχετε βάλει δοκιμαστικό λινκ konkoul-tzortzis, αν ήταν αληθινό όμως και έβγαινε και με μενα σε 2 hops θα έβγαινε!!!! 
 ::   ::   ::  
Και πάλι μπράβο

----------


## acoul

το hobby μας κάνουμε όπως λέει και μια ψυχή ...  ::

----------


## mbjp

> Που να δείς που έπιανα και έναν "mitsara"!!!! στα 5300


τον mitsara τον πιανω και εγω απο εδω πανω..
εχει αρχισει η αντιστροφη μετρηση για τους 5g

----------


## alasondro

εδώ και πολύ καιρό δυστυχώς.....
η ιστορία επαναλαμβάνεται...τα σουβλάκια πολύ σύντομα θα πεθάνουν...

----------


## acoul

Τα σουβλάκια δεν είναι τόσο άσχημα όσο τα τσιτωμένα links ανεξαρτήτου απόστασης ... Όλοι θα θέλαμε κοντινά και καλά links. Είναι μια πολυτέλεια που δεν υπάρχει παντού ειδικά με τη μορφολογία της πόλης της Αθήνας και τη παρούσα πυκνότητα και διαθεσιμότητα του δικτύου.. Είναι σημαντικό τα links που βγαίνουν να είναι οικολογικά, χρήσιμα και να χαίρουν καλής συντήρησης από τους ιδιοκτήτες τους ... το προσπαθούμε και στην πορεία πιστεύω και αισιοδοξώ, μαθαίνουμε και γινόμαστε καλύτεροι !!

----------


## ngia

> Τα σουβλάκια δεν είναι τόσο άσχημα όσο ..





> Μήπως η "έλλειψη" μαστιγίου δημιουργεί περισσότερα προβλήματα, βλέπε ατονία, αδιαφάνεια, μακρινά links, ..


θα αυτομαστιγωθείς δηλ. ? ..  ::

----------


## antony++

Οι φωτογραφίες έχουν ενδιαφέρον... Mήπως να κάνουμε το κλασσικό τεστ με τον φακό να δούμε αν υπάρχει οπτική προς τα εδώ; Αυτό το μικρό άνοιγμα προς Πειραιά που έχει μπορεί να περνάει από πάνω μου!

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> Τα σουβλάκια δεν είναι τόσο άσχημα όσο ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


το σίγουρο είναι ότι θα με βλέπεις συνεχώς μπροστά σου ... έτσι για να μην ατονούν οι κοιλιακοί και οι ρυθμοί γενικότερα ... !! ... κάτι σαν τον ρόλο του ενοχλητικά επίμονου προπονητή - διαιτολόγου στους μεγάλους αστέρες του χόλιγουντ ... !!



@antony++: αν είναι να βγει θα βγει !! ... υπομονή, επιμονή, it works !!

----------


## ngia

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ngia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> ...


το σίγουρο είναι ότι θα με βλέπεις συνεχώς μπροστά σου ... έτσι για να μην ατονούν οι κοιλιακοί και οι ρυθμοί γενικότερα ... !!

δεν θα αυτομαστιγωθείς δηλ.. όχι τουλ. μπροστά σε άλλους...

----------


## Ifaistos

Μπράβο παίδες !!!

----------


## acoul

> Μπράβο παίδες !!!


μεγάλο αγόρι εσύ, η σοβαροφάνεια είναι κακό πράμα ... συγγενεύει με το bullκακά ... περνάμε καλά, τα links βγαίνουν και ο σπόνσορας είναι happy με άφθονα κλικς στο forum μας !! what else could you possibly want ... ?? !!

----------


## Ifaistos

> Μπράβο παίδες !!!


Το σχόλιο ήταν για το link  ::

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Ifaistos
> 
> Μπράβο παίδες !!!
> 
> 
> Το σχόλιο ήταν για το link


ααααα έ ξέρεις τώρα, έχω πάρει φόρα και όποιον πάρει ο χάρος ...  ::

----------


## Pater_Familias

Επιτέλους οι προσπάθειες του Αλέξανδρου και των υπολοίπων της περιοχής έπιασαν τόπο και ένας νέος κόμβος ανέβηκε. 
Μπράβο παιδιά.

----------


## acoul

έγινε χθες γενική συντήρηση του κόμβου. το θρυλικό, μοναδικό και τελευταίο Metrix Linux του awmn έδωσε τη θέση του στο openwrt με φρέσκους madwifi. Προστέθηκε ένα ακόμη if που κοιτάει προς thunder, commando, thali κλπ. με essid: awmn-konkoul-free στους 5580

----------


## Neuro

Έχεις PM  ::

----------


## acoul

καλά είναι!


```
 02:57:04 up 3 days,  2:57, load average: 0.06, 0.07, 0.01
```

----------


## acoul

δυο νέα λινκ μπήκαν στην κυκλοφορία χθες και σήμερα. το πρώτο χθές με neuro και το δεύτερο σήμερα με C&Iathe ανεβάζοντας τον συνολικό αριθμό των BB λινκ του κόμβου στο 4. τα λινκ έχουν άριστη καθαρή οπτική και λειτουργούν στην ελάχιστη ισχύ εκπομπής.

----------


## acoul

Εύσημα και ευχαριστίες στον neuro για μέρος του εξοπλισμού που διέθεσε για να βγει το λινκ konkoul<-->C&Iathe. Αν και δεν του αρέσουν οι απονομές ευσήμων και τα συναφή, τα συγκεκριμένα αποτελούν το βασικό καύσιμο για δραστηριότητες όπως το ανοικτό λογισμικό, το ανοικτό δίκτυο κλπ.

----------


## acoul

και οι φωτογραφίες (πριν και μετά):

 

 <-- Click me
ο neuro κουράστηκε να στρίβει τσιγάρα και να τρώει τυρόπιτες ... !!

----------


## commando

Oριστε αλλοι δουλευουνε κ οι μοντς τρωνε τυροπιτες ...the story of my life...

----------


## bedazzled

> Oριστε αλλοι δουλευουνε κ οι μοντς τρωνε τυροπιτες ...the story of my life...


Σωστά, να τους κόψουμε (και) το φαΐ! Άλλωστε mods είναι, όχι άνθρωποι.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## acoul

```
[email protected][email protected]:~# uptime                 
 04:09:42 up 147 days,  4:09, load average: 4.03, 3.66, 3.39
```

----------


## ysam

> 4.03, 3.66, 3.39


Καλά είναι.. Όταν πάει στο 20 βάλτε ψύχτρα.  ::

----------


## Johny

konkoul δοκιμασα να συνδεθω με λαπτοπ απο αλκυονης και αιωλου οπου διαμενει το αισθημα αλλα δεν εχεις dhcp. Θα μπορουσες να μου δωσεις μια IP (υποψην δεν χρειαζομαι σταθερη μιας και συνηθως συνδεεται στο wifi modem της,απλα να μπορει να συνδεθει μεσω δικτυου να παρει ΝΕΤ απο μενα αν ποτε ξεμεινει η να συνδεομαι εγω σε αυτη οποτε χρειαζεται κατι για remote assistance κλπκλπ) δεν θα ναι σταθερος client ουτε leeching. Απλα να υπαρχει access προς το σπιτι μου θελω.επισης,μπας και εχεις ελευθερο if?

----------

